# List of Regional Reps



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

Is there an up to date list of reps on the website?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there an up to date list of reps on the website?


On the TTOC website their is a regional rep list.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

memberlist.php?mode=group&g=3756


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for that. I somehow managed to miss this part of the website before. That's something else I've learned today!


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

I would really like to be considered for the West Midlands rep. How do I apply?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Olivea said:


> I would really like to be considered for the West Midlands rep. How do I apply?


Hi Olivea,

time may tell :wink:


----------

